# New/used '06 28rsds



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

Finally settled on a lightly used '06 28RSDS at a Nearby dealer. I had been Internet shopping and price checking for 28 RSDS' for a couple of weeks. We started looking for something smaller but my wife loved the possibilities. We then saw a new '07 with the "U" Dinette and she REALLY liked that. But I wasn't able to get any nearby (within 50 miles) to deal much. Best new price quote I got was not from Holman or lakeshore but PontiacRV IN Pontiac Illinois at $17900. Oh and the ones we actually looked at my wife didn't like the interior color.

I like that the '06 is a bit lighter anyway. It's also the interior my wife liked. Probably won't get much use out of it this year. I'm sure I'll get a lot of great mod Ideas from this site though to get us prepared.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new to you 28rsds, and welcome to our little slice of the internet. Be sure to post often, as the only dumb question is the one that was not asked. It's great to see another Outbacker in northern Illinois.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new tt. Although you say you won't get to use it much, it will be fun equipping it with all the camping necessities you can't live without. You should be way prepared by the time next camping season rolls around.

How about some driveway camping? Most all of us have done it and it sure is fun.

PS, don't forget the tacky lights.

Enjoy and happy camping!


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

mollyp said:


> Welcome and congrats on the new tt. Although you say you won't get to use it much, it will be fun equipping it with all the camping necessities you can't live without. You should be way prepared by the time next camping season rolls around.
> 
> How about some driveway camping? Most all of us have done it and it sure is fun.
> 
> ...


Oh you can count on the driveway camping. Unfortunately noone will be home but me when I pick it up. Kids will be off with Grandma and my wife's off to Washington state for her field study. So I guess I'm camping solo









Oh yes the lights I remember now I used to camp in a permanent site and we used the tacky lights regularly....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi LostHighway
















AND Congrats on your 28rsds! 

Make sure to keep an eye out for a rally in your area...they are lots of fun and a great way to meet other Outback lovers!

Happy Camping!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

congrats on the new tt, a few of us get together once in awhile. so next time you can join us


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

LostHighway said:


> Finally settled on a lightly used '06 28RSDS at a Nearby dealer. I like that the '06 is a bit lighter anyway. It's also the interior my wife liked. Probably won't get much use out of it this year. I'm sure I'll get a lot of great mod Ideas from this site though to get us prepared.


 I don't think the word "settle" applies. Look at it as "bought one of the best campers ever".







I hope that with happy camping memories you will make in the future, you will be very glad you did settle. Besides the great camper - you also get...US..... Welcome to Outbackers, and like was mentioned earlier - ask any question, this site has a wealth of great info


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your "new" trailer. You will enjoy your Outback and Outbackers.com, I'm sure.

I'm not sure it's actually lighter than the 07s or if Keystone finally started using more true weights in their literature, but at any rate, congrats.

Enjoy.

Mark (a former Illinoisan)


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to say I decided on the Outback trailer and found this site to be quite good so bonus. I had previously joined an owners forum once before. The FZ1OA for the Yamaha FZ1 motorcycle and it was so good I bought the bike (even though it had flaws). From what I've seen on here so far I have again been on the right path for info and an excellent Owners community.

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.

Well I guess I didn't really "settle" I went for the best bang for my buck. I was just expressing our desire for the U shaped dinette didn't outway the $2000-$3000 premium for that luxury. Although I have considered whether it was a Mod I could make on my own


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

LostHighway said:


> I have to say I decided on the Outback trailer and found this site to be quite good so bonus. I had previously joined an owners forum once before. The FZ1OA for the Yamaha FZ1 motorcycle and it was so good I bought the bike (even though it had flaws). From what I've seen on here so far I have again been on the right path for info and an excellent Owners community.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> Well I guess I didn't really "settle" I went for the best bang for my buck. I was just expressing our desire for the U shaped dinette didn't outway the $2000-$3000 premium for that luxury. Although I have considered whether it was a Mod I could make on my own


 







Awesome!!! Again, welcome + glad you're here!!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Same here. I went the used route. I have been very happy with my Outback. Congratulations on yours. Enjoy it and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Congrats on your "new" trailer. You will enjoy your Outback and Outbackers.com, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm not sure it's actually lighter than the 07s or if Keystone finally started using more true weights in their literature, but at any rate, congrats.
> 
> ...


It's only 300lbs lighter...not much.

I picked up today and wanted to say the tires were of the notorious sort. But my dealer was a step ahead of me and had ordered 5 new tires and replaced them for nothing with no hassle.

Now the fun begins


----------

